# Has There Ever Been Anyone Cooler in Music than Miles Davis?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Man, I would love to be as good as him. So mad cool, a true artist!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Man, I would love to be as good as him. So mad cool, a true artist!


You just keep going, you never know one day you be famous to, he is cool though.



Ascenseur pour l'échafaud
Album by Miles Davis is very good .


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Shorter in Speak No Evil.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If Miles was cool he wouldn't have destroyed his vocal chords getting into a screaming argument right after throat surgery. Lester Young was the coolest! And after him it was Monk.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> If Miles was cool he wouldn't have destroyed his vocal chords getting into a screaming argument right after throat surgery. Lester Young was the coolest! And after him it was Monk.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> If Miles was cool he wouldn't have destroyed his vocal chords getting into a screaming argument right after throat surgery. Lester Young was the coolest! And after him it was Monk.


I remember reading a curious story told (if I remember correctly, I may be wrong but I think it was him) by Gunther Schuller saying that one day he was close to Miles that was in a very relaxed situation, and that Miles was talking with a perfectly normal voice, so surprised he looked at him and Miles realized and started talking again with his low hoarse tone post-operation. Maybe he liked that ugly but badass tone and he used intentionally even if he had recovered? 
I obviously don't know if the story is true or not, and I've never heard anybody else saying something similar, however I don't think that Schuller was the kind of person who would invent a story like that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Miles told a lot of stories in his autobiography of which I've always taken with a grain of salt. But I think it was he who said someone visited him in the hospital after surgery and pissed him off about something which caused him to lose his temper and start shouting which resulted in permanent damage to his vocal chords.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Miles Davis* changed the course of music history at least three times: 1) after the collaborations with Gil Evans and his Nonet spawning the "cool Jazz" style as well as orchestral Jazz; 2) with his Sextet and the album _Kind of Blue_ leading the direction to modal Jazz and long form improvisations not based on the fast chord changes popular during the Bebop period; and 3) his electric bands beginning with Bitches Brew and continuing until the mid-70s.

His two great quintets had enormous influence: 1955-1957 with *John Coltrane*, *Red Garland*, *Paul Chambers *and *Philly Joe Jones* which ushered in the Hard Bop style and then from 1965-1968, with *Wayne Shorter*, *Herbie Hancock*, *Ron Carter* and *Tony Williams* bridging Hard Bop with "time-no changes" free Jazz style.

Besides being a consummate improviser, stylist, and composer, Miles Davis was an extraordinary band leader. He had an uncanny ability to spot the specific talent he needed to create the sound he wanted to explore, and then with his leadership style encourage these talented musicians the freedom to develop to their fullest potential. Many of the sidemen in his bands went on to become legendary leaders in their own right: John Coltrane, Herbie Hancock, Cannonball Adderley, Bill Evans, Wayne Shorter, to name a few.

Miles Davis is one of a handful of musicians who have impacted music in a major way.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> You just keep going, you never know one day you be famous to, he is cool though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did spin it last night, great album .


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> I did spin it last night, great album .


Even if it was originally played for the work of Louis Malle, Generique was used recently in Burning of Lee Chang-Dong. The film is great, and the use of that song in a particular scene one of the most striking use of a existing piece of music I've seen in recent years. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fantastic.


----------

